

Cats might be killing us (2012) - georgebonnr
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/308873/

======
nikatwork
OTOH cats might also make us better at soccer[1], so there's that.

[http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/201...](http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2010/07/landon_donovan_needs_a_cat.html)

~~~
georgebonnr
The implications of this stuff, both hilarious and frightening are... just
nuts.

------
dudeonthecouch
The article doesn't offer any reason why it shouldn't be the other way round -
people with the described character traits are just more likely to like cats
and therefore more likely to be exposed to toxoplasmosis.

------
jared314
Previous discussion (2012):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694)

